# myEclipse 6.0.1 - SVN Plugin wie installieren



## y0dA (19. Feb 2008)

Hi!
Hab mir heute das neue myEclipse runtergeladen und wollte mir eben benötigte Plugins runterladen und hierbei klappt es mit dem SVN Plugin einfach nicht.

MyEclipse Enterprise Workbench Version: 6.0.1 GA wird verwendet und ich versuche Subclipse unter http://subclipse.tigris.org/update_1.2.x als Plugin zu installieren (unter help/sw updates).

Hierfür wird dann noch Buckminster (http://download.eclipse.org/tools/buckminster/updates) benötigt und wenn ich beides installiert habe, habe ich zwar eine View für SVN nur kann ich dort dann nichts machen, sprich ich bekomme eine leere View (ich kann kein SVN Repository anlegen etc).

Vorgegangen bin ich laut: 
SVN Installation


----------



## Wildcard (19. Feb 2008)

Wie sieht's mit Subversive aus? Das ist sowieso das bessere Plugin.


----------



## y0dA (20. Feb 2008)

Dieses Plugin kannte ich noch nicht!

Also Subversive gibt optisch mehr her und bietet auch mehr Funktionen und vor allem ist es problemlos zu installieren - danke.


----------

